# Buffer Overflow in Nero ShowTime



## Newsfeed (28 November 2008)

Der Medienspieler Nero ShowTime enthält einen Buffer Overflow, der sich von Angreifern möglicherweise ausnutzen lässt, um ein System zu kompromittieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

